# Lose Something Near Graffiti Bridge?



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

If you lost something near Graffiti, please PM me so that I can return the item to you. It's something pretty expensive, & if it were me that lost it, I would be pretty upset! Would love to get it returned to the rightful owner.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Definitely lost my sanity at that boat ramp, not worth that much though?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> Definitely lost my sanity at that boat ramp, not worth that much though?



if you had any sanity, you wouldn't have been at the boat ramp in the first place... lol 


Good for you OP, I hope the owner is a forum member.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Realtor said:


> if you had any sanity, you wouldn't have been at the boat ramp in the first place... lol
> 
> 
> Good for you OP, I hope the owner is a forum member.


Wish it was my choice!! It was UWFs...

Also wouldn't have let that be the practice area for kids learning to back in a trailer or launch a boat. Spent many hours there grinding my teeth


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Realtor said:


> if you had any sanity, you wouldn't have been at the boat ramp in the first place... lol
> 
> 
> Good for you OP, I hope the owner is a forum member.


Thanks Jim, I am hoping the same! 

& for the record, I wouldn't be at that ramp this time of year if it weren't for these. Two for 32 on them at the moment. One on the 12wt, the other on a swimbait. All 32 I have lost were on swimbaits as well.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I had no idea the tarps came in the bay like that enough for there to be a fishery for them. Prepare for questions, I feel.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

FenderBender said:


> I had no idea the tarps came in the bay like that enough for there to be a fishery for them. Prepare for questions, I feel.


Not many know about it. It may have been a mistake to post photos, but I'm still going to maintain lockjaw about where, when, how, etc. Haha. Between my fishing partner & I, we have hooked 44 & landed four this season. Pretty fun stuff.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

With today’s technology just need to plant a gps device on your boat  not that I would ever sink that low. Besides I don’t know where you are  lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

3MB tarpon every year... I have had bait so thick you couldn't see past em... Even had tarpon shoot in a bait school and hit my boat before... Majestic creatures!!!


----------



## wiggles (Sep 17, 2018)

I sent a PM. Its a long shot but maybe... Thanks either way.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wiggles said:


> I sent a PM. Its a long shot but maybe... Thanks either way.


I tried responding, but it says you are not able to accept private messages. Sorry man, it isn't your rod that I found. Good luck with recovering it though!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

It wasn't my teal Yeti and my white Costa's was it? Hoping for quick return.


----------



## wiggles (Sep 17, 2018)

ThaFish said:


> I tried responding, but it says you are not able to accept private messages. Sorry man, it isn't your rod that I found. Good luck with recovering it though!


I figured it was a long shot. Thanks all the same.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I can only imagine what your computer looks like with all those file names lol


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

NKlamerus said:


> I can only imagine what your computer looks like with all those file names lol


I try to keep it as organized as possible. Haha.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Some of the bayous get some tarpon, too.


----------

